
Ask HN: Keybase.io Invite - graystevens
Hi, Does anyone maybe have an extra keybase.io invite code? I&#x27;d really like to try it out. &lt;keybase@grh.am&gt;
======
amarazzi
I would really need one? Could someone send me to marazzi.axel at gmail?:)

------
MattieTK
Sent! I have 8 more if anyone is interested

~~~
macmac
I would really appreciate one: martin dot clausen at Googles email service

~~~
kitwalker12
let me know if you still need one

~~~
Nadya
I would greatly appreciate one. Been waiting ages and it seems joining without
an invite is either impossible or taking longer than I have the patience to
care for.

Although, to an extent, I feel this does harm the Web of Trust when people
hand out invites to random people. I feel since I am not a name - merely a
pseudonym - that who I actually am in real life is not a problem. Making it
easier for people to confirm I am who I say I am is beneficial.

Email is in my profile.

------
graystevens
Thank you lxfontes!

